# Le Full HD => ripper ses bluray



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Maintenant que notre très chère Apple TV supporte le Full HD, il me vient à l'esprit l'intérêt à ripper ses supports bluray pour les envoyer depuis iTunes.
Or, pour les dvd nous savons à peu près comme faire (HandBrake) mais en ce qui concerne les bluray les méthodes sont plus rares...
Existe t il des logiciels performants pour cette opération?
Les graveurs compatibles à conseiller?


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2012)

Pas besoin de graveur, un lecteur de BR suffit.

Sinon, pour riper tes disques, cela dépend de ton ordi : Mac ou PC ?


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Pas besoin de graveur, un lecteur de BR suffit.
> 
> Sinon, pour riper tes disques, cela dépend de ton ordi : Mac ou PC ?



Je suis sur un imac 27 2011.
C'est vrai qu'un lecteur suffit!
Aurais tu un modèle à me conseiller ainsi qu'un logiciel qui pourrait effectuer cela?
Merci par avance.


----------



## manustyle (9 Mars 2012)

Pour ripper mes Bluray, sur pc. J'utilise MakeMKV, qui doit également les ripper si tu as un lecteur bluray externe sur ton mac.

Sur pc, il y a des tas d'autres programmes. Comme anydvd par exemple.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2012)

Je ne connais pas de bon lecteur Blue Ray. Tu as une discussion sur le sujet déjà ouvert sur Macgen. ça relève plus du Mac que du iPod et consorts pour le coup  Fait une recherche avancée.

Pour l'encodage, tu as BlueRayRipper. Mais je n'ai jamais testé personnellement.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne connais pas de bon lecteur Blue Ray. Tu as une discussion sur le sujet déjà ouvert sur Macgen. ça relève plus du Mac que du iPod et consorts pour le coup  Fait une recherche avancée.
> 
> Pour l'encodage, tu as BlueRayRipper. Mais je n'ai jamais testé personnellement.



Je te remercie


----------



## Keikoku (9 Mars 2012)

Merci

EDIT:

Juste, pour transformer en un autre format du blu-ray depuis le disque, sans perdre trop de qualité 8par exemple, avoir un DVD qui pèse au moins 2 Go par exemple), quel est le meilleur programme du coup?

Merci!


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Mars 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Merci
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Déjà faut le ripper (voir plus haut) je n'ai pas tester encore.
Ensuite j'utilise Turbo H264 d'Elgato qui en terme de performances d'encodage ne m'a jamais déçu (d'ailleurs il incorpore le chapitrage)


----------



## Moulinsart (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je relance le post, ayant quantités de bluray, je voudrai les regrouper dans une bibliothèque dématérialisée, j'ai un imac 27.
Il faut donc un lecteur bluray externe branché au mac et ensuite quel logiciel utiliser pour conserver la même qualité que le bluray d'origine.
Je voudrai  mettre ces bluray dématérialisés sur un média center avec disque dur ou un disque dur tout court, branché en usb au lecteur bluray de salon ou directement connecté à un ampli multimédia. 
merci.


----------



## cillab (16 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne connais pas de bon lecteur Blue Ray. Tu as une discussion sur le sujet déjà ouvert sur Macgen. ça relève plus du Mac que du iPod et consorts pour le coup  Fait une recherche avancée.
> 
> Pour l'encodage, tu as BlueRayRipper. Mais je n'ai jamais testé personnellement.




bonjour
tu a un IMAC 27 j'ais installer TOAST TITANIUM qui a cette fonction et en externe 
j'ais pris un lecteur BD SONY nikel de plus il upscale tes divix en full hd


----------



## wip (16 Octobre 2014)

De mon coté, je rip avec MakeMKV (génère un MKV de 20-30 Go environ), j'encode ensuite avec Handbrake (réduction du poids de 2go à 5go suivant qualité), et si je veux récupérer plusieurs langues et les sous-titres du BR, j'utilise mkvtoolkit.
Ensuite pour l'envoie à l'ampli+TV , j'utilise Beamer et une Apple TV.

Résultat: Excellente qualité, son 5.1, plusieurs langues et sous-titres


----------

